# Another Yeti outta the attic



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Got it together just in time for snow to melt. This frame catches more mud than a chainstay ubrake.

89 Yeti Fro
yeti stem
FTW antler bar ends
king headset
cook bros ti bar
bullseye hubs
campy centaur levers
ird post
avocet m30 saddle
white ind. ti botom bracket
syncros ti extractors
wtb toe flips
Suntour xc9000 acushift front shifter
suntour 7sp xc-pro everything else


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Now thats what I'm talkin' about!

Sweet build on that thing. Nice to see it dirty.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Nice Brake Levers*

Did you build 'em like that? The mismatched colours looks good; the clamps bled almost seamlessly withthe bar.


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks Rumphy
Shayne you obviously dont know squat about the secret ultra exclusive campagnolo team levers. These were specially made out of a space age polimer that is secret military spec. VERY LIGHT. Next time if you don know you should not say any thing because you obviously dont know whats what when it comes to camp or klein....





Ha that was great. I lent a buddy my all black centaur levers. When he returned the he had stripped the threads that hold the lever to the bar. The local distributer was closing out the bullhorn euclid levers with ubrake sets for $25. So I made him buy me a set.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Cool bike. I have an 89 similar to that with the older features combined with the 1 1/4" head tube. 

Very refreshing build. Of all the campy parts from that era, those levers are probably the best. Nice feel on those.

More dirty vintage pics please.


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice.I love those old fro's.Straight forward chromoly engineering.No bull,why don't they make bikes like that anymore?


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

on the front brake cable housing, what's that interconnect above the stem for?


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

Brake adjustment??


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

LIFECYCLE said:


> Brake adjustment??


yep. its just a simple barrel adjuster. thats an FTW stem. Answer licensed the alunimum version from Frank and called it the A-TAC.


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

So I made some updates. The xc pro stuff is out. Now I remember why I had taken it of my p23 so many years back. Changed to shimano rear shifting. I was going to use a dura ace 7 speed freewheel or a sachs but then I figured I'd give one of those cheapy shimano hg freewheel. Guess what. It works great. I have 10 rides on it with not one problem. I also changed the brakes. The xc pros are actually great breaks but When I think early yetis I think grafton brakes. Since I dont have those I put the campys on there. I also swapped out the cranks for a set of specialized flag cranks.

So now that I have some miles on this bike I can clearly tell you what I think of the fro. What a pain in the ass this bike is to ride. You have to put so much thought into riding it. It feels like a race car. But not a good one. Maybe I just got so spoiled by the fast comfy ride of my p23. It climbs well but no better than any other I've ever ridden. Its got to be the bmx style straight fork. It feels so twitchey. This may end up on the rack for a loaner.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

ckevlar said:


> So now that I have some miles on this bike I can clearly tell you what I think of the fro. What a pain in the ass this bike is to ride. You have to put so much thought into riding it. It feels like a race car. But not a good one. Maybe I just got so spoiled by the fast comfy ride of my p23. It climbs well but no better than any other I've ever ridden. Its got to be the bmx style straight fork. It feels so twitchey. This may end up on the rack for a loaner.


Shame on you.

Let's make a trade


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

You're probably not the first to make these particular observations, but kudos to you for calling it like you see it on a bike that lots of people seem to idolize.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

ckevlar said:


> So now that I have some miles on this bike I can clearly tell you what I think of the fro. What a pain in the ass this bike is to ride. You have to put so much thought into riding it. It feels like a race car. But not a good one. Maybe I just got so spoiled by the fast comfy ride of my p23. It climbs well but no better than any other I've ever ridden. Its got to be the bmx style straight fork. It feels so twitchey. This may end up on the rack for a loaner.


Bingo. I could never figure out why people fawned over these things back in the day. They were heavy, crudely made by comparison with other builder's frames, required a BMX (gasp!) headset, and the ride quality was no where near that of a Salsa or Ritchey or... But MBA loved them and we all know the power of the press...


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I never rode any of the FRO's that have passed through the pig-pen but I did like the ride of my ARC. Shame the ARCs spontaneously explode at the seat cluster and dent so easily.

MBA really wielded power, and rarely for good. (there was a great drop bar article which is an exception!)


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I never rode any of the FRO's that have passed through the pig-pen but I did like the ride of my ARC. Shame the ARCs spontaneously explode at the seat cluster and dent so easily.

MBA really wielded power, and rarely for good. (there was a great drop bar article which is an exception!)


----------



## MCK-74 (Jun 13, 2007)

ssmike said:


> Bingo. I could never figure out why people fawned over these things back in the day. They were heavy, crudely made by comparison with other builder's frames, required a BMX (gasp!) headset, and the ride quality was no where near that of a Salsa or Ritchey or... But MBA loved them and we all know the power of the press...


Interesting comments SSMike!

I don't think any of the Yeti fans would argue about the weight.

I'd be intererested if you could expand on "crudely made by comparision with other builders frames"? I've seen and ridden many Yetis, Fats, Salsas, Bontragers etc and not experienced/observed any notable differences in build quality. Of course none have the build quality of my Roberts DOGS BOLX and that will remain my yardstick forever :thumbsup:

And as for ride quality, isn't that a subjective topic? Surely many 1000's of MTBers including a fair few on this forum cannot be wrong? We have a saying on retrobike, "blondes and brunettes". I think that closes this aspect of our discussion 

But still as the man DC says, kudos for calling it as you see it.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

MCK-74 said:


> Interesting comments SSMike!
> 
> I don't think any of the Yeti fans would argue about the weight.
> 
> ...


You forgot about redheads.

By "crudely made" I simply meant that the quality of construction was not "pretty." Maybe the early 90's frames had improved over the late 80's frames. Maybe I was just expressing an opinion as they aren't my cup 'o tea.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Kev,

As you know I have a Pro FRO. It is a proper frame and I like it. It could very well be it is the best Yeti frame for all day use (with a certain gap). Anyway, finishing: Next to the Yeti I have/had T-Max, Yo (Serotta again), Phoenix, Grove and some bikes by Japanese mass producers (mainly Miyata). By taking a closer look with all of the bikes look like their manufacturers were more sincere on delivering a well finished product than at Yeti. Maybe it subjective to some extend, but welding noticibly looks not as neat and the vinyl decals collect dirt at the edges. On the other hand I understand bending the tail out of one tube isn't easy, so maybe that makes up for time saving by lack of accuracy in welding.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

The ARC I rode was nice. I like(d) how my Ultimate rode and look forward to having it built again.

No doubt they don't have the same grace that my Ritchey or Salsa have.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> The ARC I rode was nice. I like(d) how my Ultimate rode and look forward to having it built again.
> 
> No doubt they don't have the same grace that my Ritchey or Salsa have.


I think 'grace' is the best used term yet. Or lack of grace. It just isn't the word that comes to mind when I think about any steel Yeti.


----------



## MCK-74 (Jun 13, 2007)

Elevation12 said:


> As you know I have a Pro FRO. It is a proper frame and I like it. It could very well be it is the best Yeti frame for all day use (with a certain gap). Anyway, finishing: Next to the Yeti I have/had T-Max, Yo (Serotta again), Phoenix, Grove.


I wouldn't disagree that the Serotta build quality is better than Yeti but they weren't produced in the same numbers.I have only seen one T-Max and it was flawless. I coudn't comment on Grove or Phoenix but again they were small scale producers and I'd expect the quality would probably be near to my Best of British yardstick 

SSMike - what are redheads? 

I'm a confessed Yeti fan and feel duty bound to defend them. But fair play for sharing your views. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ameybrook said:


> I think 'grace' is the best used term yet. Or lack of grace. It just isn't the word that comes to mind when I think about any steel Yeti.


Gracias. 

Yeah, I wouldn't call Yetis poor riding bikes...just depends on the terrain and what kind of rider you are.
If you ride mostly on fire roads and are a power rider (as opposed to...say..a finesse rider), then Yetis are probably right up your alley. Just my own personal experience with it.


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

:smilewinkgrin: 


Joe Steel said:


> Shame on you.
> 
> Let's make a trade


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Yeah we sold a butt load of these guys. I'm not even going to mention the amount of people that put money down to pre order the ultimate after that mtba test frame came out. On top of the mtba action coverage. They always had the right people in the saddle. The build quality was on par with most of the early bmx frames. Not quite fat chance quality tigs. You could easily see where one welder did some of the welds and another took over. The thing I never understood was sealing of the weep holes. So many of these would come back that rusted from the inside out. Then there were the ones that rusted under the powdercoat to the inside of the tubes. Those problems aside, I loved the looks since I come from a bmx background.



ssmike said:


> Bingo. I could never figure out why people fawned over these things back in the day. They were heavy, crudely made by comparison with other builder's frames, required a BMX (gasp!) headset, and the ride quality was no where near that of a Salsa or Ritchey or... But MBA loved them and we all know the power of the press...


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Whatever you all say, I don't think any of us would kick it out of bed for eating crackers...

What the heck did I just say? An old term that just popped into my head! 

I need help.


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Well I guess that would depend on who was waiting to get into my bed next. 



KDXdog said:


> Whatever you all say, I don't think any of us would kick it out of bed for eating crackers...
> 
> What the heck did I just say? An old term that just popped into my head!
> 
> I need help.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Good comeback but a little slow


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Umm... leave me alone. I'm told i'm special not slow. lol



bushpig said:


> Good comeback but a little slow


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

Why are some of you running the same avatar image?


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

erkan said:


> Why are some of you running the same avatar image?


its because they're special


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

MrOrange said:


> its because they're special


:lol:


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

erkan said:


> Why are some of you running the same avatar image?


We are?


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice Build! :thumbsup:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

MrOrange said:


> its because they're special


bunch of dorks.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

WTB-rider said:


> We are?


What?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> bunch of dorks.


Jealousy is ugly FC.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Jealousy is ugly FC.


jealousy of what?


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

colker1 said:


> jealousy of what?


exactly.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

MrOrange said:


> exactly.


Where?


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Ok guys. Break it up. Don't you have your own club house where you can play grabass?


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

ckevlar said:


> Ok guys. Break it up. Don't you have your own club house where you can play grabass?


Its called the cabin :ihih:


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

MrOrange said:


> its because they're special


"special" means "retarded" :ihih:


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

ameybrook said:


> Its called the cabin :ihih:


 it's a COTTAGE...sheesh


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Then it's not grabass, it's frottage!


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

by any other name it's still a circle jerk....


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

This forum hasn't made me laugh harder in years.


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

And in a three year old posting no less!


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

da'HOOV said:


> by any other name it's still a circle jerk....


Fun, though.


----------



## cousineddie (Oct 23, 2008)

da'HOOV said:


> by any other name it's still a circle jerk....


Sounds like you're speaking from experience.


----------



## 415m3 (Mar 16, 2004)

Buncha geniuses.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

cousineddie said:


> Sounds like you're speaking from experience.


 Pivot point?


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Wait...who put what in the who now?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

da'HOOV said:


> by any other name it's still a circle jerk....


Right on to a picture of your yard flamingo.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

I bet Stan's really a member if the IVMTB illuminati and they just put on this show to fool the rest of us.


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

chefmiguel said:


> Wait...who put what in the who now?


you !


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

muddybuddy said:


> I bet Stan's really a member if the IVMTB illuminati and they just put on this show to fool the rest of us.


a secret society dedicated to collecting bike parts.
Their members flaunt the symbol on a bike forum as a sign of prestige and exclusivity.

If i had not discovered sex yet i would find it uber cool.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

colker1 said:


> If i had not discovered sex yet i would find it uber cool.


Who says there's no sex going on there?


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

New Avatar 










Steve


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> If i had not discovered sex yet i would find it uber cool.


Smut films don't count Flavio.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Smut films don't count Flavio.


naah Eric.. i am talking something else. 
sex is not only naked old men.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

just wanted to see what a "cool" avatar felt like.......actually feels kinda dirty


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

da'HOOV said:


> just wanted to see what a "cool" avatar felt like.......


It's nice to have a dream.......


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

crconsulting said:


> It's nice to have a dream.......


but this is a nightmare


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

crconsulting said:


> It's nice to have a dream.......


LOL!


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Now that all the cool kids have the illuminati logo as their avatard, at first glance I thought Rumpfy was having a conversation with himself


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

Yes, I thought so to in the beginning, then I noticed, the same avatar pic had different usernames so I got a bit curious about it. At least its not a pathetic avatar or cost 20.000 dollars to design.. .


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

I hear the SAS are planning extraordinary rendition on a couple of founder members - special forces take copyright infringement very seriously don't you know.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

mechagouki said:


> I hear the SAS are planning extraordinary rendition on a couple of founder members - special forces take copyright infringement very seriously don't you know.


bring 'em on, were waitin' for 'em..........


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

"avatard" heheh


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

crconsulting said:


> bring 'em on, were waitin' for 'em..........


that's friggin awesome:thumbsup:


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

I can't take it anymore, back to my real avatar not that "other" one.


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

mechagouki said:


> I hear the SAS are planning extraordinary rendition on a couple of founder members - special forces take copyright infringement very seriously don't you know.


changed just enough . . . 

besides, I hear they have an army of lawyers . . . enough to put the scare in anyone . . . (makes my manhole pucker up, I tell you)


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

erkan said:


> At least its not a pathetic avatar or cost 20.000 dollars to design.. .


You are so nice. Not like the rest of the 'tards.


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

-Anomie- said:


> "special" means "retarded" :ihih:


no it means

'tarded


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

eastcoaststeve said:


> New Avatar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very pretty, did you make that?


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Is Houdini's body in there?


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Shayne said:


> Is Houdini's body in there?


Rumpfy's soul - he traded it for an old Ross with the down tube hacksawed out and a couple of old brake cables strung in place


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

crconsulting said:


> bring 'em on, were waitin' for 'em..........


Hmmm, assuming that's a single action hunting rifle in there ('cause you seem like a sane person and anything else would be a bit mental), you might want to undo those padlocks so you have a chance to shoot yourself in the foot before one of these guys tasers/pistol whips you and then zipties your right hand to your private parts:










Alternately you could just start wearing an outfit like this all the time: (CAUTION!!! NOT WORK SAFE!!!)

https://www.motifake.com/image/demotivational-poster/0908/packing-heat-demotivational-poster-1250201421.jpg


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*I wouldnt be scared of those guys*

Unless
A) they were challenging me to a braille reading contest
or
B) they're really good with the force


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

mechagouki said:


> Hmmm, assuming


Your picture is of Sabre Squadron "B" of the 22nd Special Air Regiment specializing in deep battlespace ISTAR.

They DON'T ASSUME anything and they DON'T carry tasers OR zipties.

and neither do we.......

https://www.motifake.com/image/demotivational-poster/0908/packing-heat-demotivational-poster-1250201421.jpg"]https://www.motifake.com/image/demotivational-poster/0908/packing-heat-demotivational-poster-1250201421.jpg


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I read that as "deep battlespace ISHTAR" and chuckled. There is probably a laser sight on my nards right about now....


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

OK, so accepting I that just made an ASS out of U and ME (or ME anyway), what's in the case?

You've piqued my curiosity.



> I read that as "deep battlespace ISHTAR" and chuckled. There is probably a laser sight on my nards right about now....


I'm picturing Warren Beatty with a lightsaber.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

mechagouki said:


> OK, so accepting I that just made an ASS out of U and ME (or ME anyway), what's in the case?
> 
> You've piqued my curiosity.
> 
> I'm picturing Warren Beatty with a lightsaber.


Close

Rumpfy's Soul : )


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Surely you could use a much smaller case.......................


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

mechagouki said:


> Surely you could use a much smaller case.......................


Dude's "larger than life"


----------

